# Generator sizing question



## Thezapper (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello fellow members I have some questions before I buy my next generator. I am looking at buying a Honda eu2000 to power my home furnace. I already have a Honda eu6500is and I love it, but I wanted another gen set to specifically run a single furnace. The furnace in question is a Trane xv90 natural gas unit with a 2 stage blower. Here are the specs on this unit










This is the sticker on the blower motor



















I wanted the Honda eu2000 because of the size, weight, fuel consumption but I'm a bit concerned that perhaps it's not enough. I'm hoping that I can run this furnace with this generator because I really didn't want to buy the eu 3000is.

Thanks for looking and looking forward for some input.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Your furnace requires about 1320 watts just to run, looking at the specs. The problem is that starting a motor "spikes" the load.

Unfortunately your blower motor does not list the LRA (locked rotor amperage) on it's information plate. With some motors it can easily be 2.5 times the running amps, or about 20 amps in your case.

Do you have a meter that can record peak draw?


----------



## Thezapper (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks for the response aandpdan, unfortunately I don't have a amp clamp to measure the starting motor spike.... Perhaps something I can invest in and buy. But it is interesting to hear about this LRA, if it did spike up to 20 amps like you say wouldn't it trip the 15 amp breaker that it currently runs on? I'm just questioning this as I want to learn more and not buy a generator that is too small, but I also don't want to go overboard as I already have a eu6000is to run other things.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

No on tripping a breaker. It's a momentary surge and the breaker will not trip. 

Not sure how an inverter handles such an overload. A conventional generator may bog down but recover. Some people use a "hard start" kit on things like compressors to help them start when on generator.


----------



## ValentineSimon (Jul 8, 2016)

Yes, I too have a good experience of Honda generators. It just work great for me. But I have some issue related to it now it takes so much time to start and I am not able to detect it. I shared this problem with my college so she she said she has a good after generators sales NJ service from Bloomfield company. I am also thinking of calling them to address my generator problem.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

Your definitely with the right generator, they don't come any more reliable than the Honda. I would like to throw something into the mix; if your going for the best, then why not spend a few more dollars and ensure you have adequate coverage - move up to the 3K - in my opinion I would want to know I can handle any unforeseen coming down the road. I really recognize the cost variable, been there, done that! Good luck, Ron


----------



## jonnyirving (Jul 19, 2016)

Just to add onto this. I have recently built a web application to hopefully help with this kind of sizing decision. It factors in starting wattage and running wattage to ensure you have enough power.

http://www.generator-calculator.com

Please let me know if this helps or if you can suggest any improvments.

Jonny


----------

